# keep pork butt and beef brisket moist



## bodine (Aug 29, 2012)

Im doing a cook and smoking a pork butt and brisket sametime my party is eating at noon and the meat will be ready at 530am how is the best way to keep moist til noon thank you


----------



## boykjo (Aug 29, 2012)

Foil it, towel it and place it in a cooler... It will still be piping hot when you serve it at Noon....Oh and welcome to SMF... Glad to have you aboard

Joe


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you sure it will be ready at 5:30 AM? Just sayin'...it's done when it's done, and every smoke shakes out a bit different.

For starters, don't mop, spray, etc, as this tends to keep the meat's surface wet and loose, and can cause additional moisture evaporation from the meat during cooking. Use a dry smoke chamber (no water in a pan)...this tightens the meat fibers on the surface and seals in the natural moisture. When they reach finished temps, wrap in foil (2 layers), then wrap in towels and toss in a warm, empty cooler. They can rest for several hours and still be plenty hot enough to remain at safe temps for holding.

Please, drop by the "Roll Call" forum and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome to the SMF family.

Enjoy the forums!

Eric


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Aug 29, 2012)

As said above just wrap it tightly in foil and wrap old towels around it and then stuff the remaining empty space of the cooler in old towels.  You'll be fine.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 29, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Are you sure it will be ready at 5:30 AM? Just sayin'...it's done when it's done, and every smoke shakes out a bit different.
> 
> For starters, don't mop, spray, etc, as this tends to keep the meat's surface wet and loose, and can cause additional moisture evaporation from the meat during cooking. Use a dry smoke chamber (no water in a pan)...this tightens the meat fibers on the surface and seals in the natural moisture. When they reach finished temps, wrap in foil (2 layers), then wrap in towels and toss in a warm, empty cooler. They can rest for several hours and still be plenty hot enough to remain at safe temps for holding.
> 
> ...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Are you sure it will be ready at 5:30 AM? Just sayin'...it's done when it's done, and every smoke shakes out a bit different.
> 
> For starters, don't mop, spray, etc, as this tends to keep the meat's surface wet and loose, and can cause additional moisture evaporation from the meat during cooking. Use a dry smoke chamber (no water in a pan)...this tightens the meat fibers on the surface and seals in the natural moisture. When they reach finished temps, wrap in foil (2 layers), then wrap in towels and toss in a warm, empty cooler. They can rest for several hours and still be plenty hot enough to remain at safe temps for holding.
> 
> ...


I have done this many times with great success - and don't forget the roll call part


----------



## bodine (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 29, 2012)

Great advice...a good estimate for cooking/smoking is 1 1/2 - 2 hours per pound of meat.


----------

